# Passport Number



## diranfintz (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi just wondering where the passport number is located on an Australian passport, how long is it and does it have any letters in it?
-elle


----------



## dves90 (Sep 25, 2016)

It's on the top right column of the passport picture page.


----------

